# Speed up Acrobat Reader



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

This article lowered the time it took me to open a .pdf file from 20 seconds to under 3.

http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=11041


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Thanks for the link for the article with the instructions for speeding up the Adobe Reader 6. I'm going to have a closer look at it now. I'm curious to see if it might work with earlier Adobe releases.

Only yesterday I had downloaded Adobe Reader SpeedUp v1.21 in a zip file because I use Adobe 5.0 and I have yet to install it so now I have choices. 

Adobe Reader SpeedUp is a simple application that was created to help make the loading time of Adobe's Acrobat/Reader software bearable for everyday use. AR SpeedUp only needs to be used once (a process taking only a few seconds) and then your 'Reader will be transformed forever. There are also some tweaking options available.

Adobe Reader SpeedUp v1.21 is available at ...

http://www.tnk-bootblock.co.uk/prods/misc/index.php

DS


----------



## stuart Allison (Aug 19, 2001)

Does anyone know of a way to speed up the search option in Adobe Reader 6.0?

Thanks.

Stuart


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Adobe is horrible.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

JToast-Thanks. I have all my cingular bills downloaded as .pdf files and it now takes 4 seconds to open one instead of what felt like forever.


----------



## Beorn (Jun 7, 2004)

Worked for me !! Worked on Reader 6.0

Thanks,
Beorn


----------



## stuart Allison (Aug 19, 2001)

These tweaks also speed up the search function in Acrobat Reader.

Stuart


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Posted here, but good to see that I am not alone in my dislike for Acrobat reader 6


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

> JToast-Thanks. I have all my cingular bills downloaded as .pdf files and it now takes 4 seconds to open one instead of what felt like forever.


Ya, I am a cingular customer also. Thats one of the reasons I started looking for a hack like this one..lol.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I had used Jtoast's tip and tried a pdf file that was stored on my pc and it worked great. Then I tried p's suggestion and it also worked on the pdf on my pc.

Today I tried to access a pdf file on the net and it froze every time. I then went back to the first method and it works great.

Try this link and then click on one of the colored USA maps to check it out.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

Your link is dead for me Deke


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Try this one:

http://www.consumer.gov/sentinel/


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Jtoast said:


> Your link is dead for me Deke


Try this one  http://www.consumer.gov/sentinel/

The other link had one extra *http://*


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Dark Star said:


> Try this one  http://www.consumer.gov/sentinel/
> 
> The other link had one extra *http://*


DS-I wouldn't even be close if I hadn't switched my TG email addy over to one on my OE and am now keeping it open on the taskbar for better response times to my emails. 

I don't know why the Insert Hyperlink function does that sometime. Must be something I do.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Hi Deke ...

For just a split second when I first looked at the 03:07 PM time (well 3.07PM in my time zone) for both replies I thought that I was seeing double. hehehe 

The tweak works, I've used it with both Adobe 5.0 and 6.0. There's more plugins with the later versions is all. Just as a suggestion while you're working the wrinkles out of the tweak consider maybe that you might need one of the plugins that was taken out or disabled.... It is a possibility. I'm sure its a matter of fine tuning the thing until its the way that you need it to be.

You can always put things back to original and use the Adobe Reader SpeedUp v1.21

http://www.tnk-bootblock.co.uk/prods/misc/index.php

... It does about the same as the manual tweak I used it for a while until I figured out that I only needed the EWH32 plugin.



> I don't know why the Insert Hyperlink function does that sometime. Must be something I do.


I think whenever the URL gets dropped into the Insert Hyperlink box it needs to go in without the http:// portion. ... I think.

DS


----------



## Beorn (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, while I agree that the fix did speed things up, I've gone back to the original configuration. IE6 would crash after closing a IE window with an acrobat document. I found that this was also corrupting my history file handler. All I would get would be a .dat file. I finally figured out how to repair IE6 but the next time IE6 faulted out, there would go the history again. 

I've gone back to original to see if everything is more stable.

Randy


----------

